# VDSL, VDSL2 Providers > Vodafone VDSL >  AC750 Wireless Dual Band Router σε VDSL VODAFONE

## dpa2006

Καλησπέρα στο φόρουμ
θέλω να επεκτείνω δίκτυο VDSL Vodafone και σκέφτομαι να χρησιμοποιήσω τον Router:

AC750 Wireless Dual Band Router

https://www.tp-link.com/gr/home-netw...er/archer-c20/

Δουλεύει ή να προτιμήσω κάποιον άλλον και ποιόν;
 :Smile:

----------


## griniaris

Ολα δουλευουν. 

Το θεμα ειναι τι ακριβως θελεις να κανεις . Να αναφερεις τι ακριβως εχεις και που αντιμετωπιζεις προβλημα.

Αν πχ το προβλημα σου ειναι μόνο το wifi τοτε οχι δεν κανει. 
Αν ομως θελεις να μεταφερεις το ιντερνετ απο την οικια σου στο υπογειο και θελεις εκει να εχεις και wifi και lan...  τοτε ναι σου κανει.

Και πολλες αλλες περιπτωσεις  ... οποτε περιεγραψε λιγο τι θες να βελτιωσεις .

----------


## dpa2006

> Ολα δουλευουν. 
> 
> Το θεμα ειναι τι ακριβως θελεις να κανεις . Να αναφερεις τι ακριβως εχεις και που αντιμετωπιζεις προβλημα.
> 
> Αν πχ το προβλημα σου ειναι μόνο το wifi τοτε οχι δεν κανει. 
> Αν ομως θελεις να μεταφερεις το ιντερνετ απο την οικια σου στο υπογειο και θελεις εκει να εχεις και wifi και lan...  τοτε ναι σου κανει.
> 
> Και πολλες αλλες περιπτωσεις  ... οποτε περιεγραψε λιγο τι θες να βελτιωσεις .


Καλησπέρα,το μοντεμ που δίνει η vodafone δεν καλύπτει όλο το χώρο.
Η δεύτερη περίπτωση που αναφέρεις μας καλύπτει απόλυτα...! :Smile: 
thanks!

----------


## nikosaek2121

Καλησπέρα φίλε , προσωπικά αγόρασα το Tp link Deco E4 , σε προσφορά στα 70 ευρώ, και είναι τελειο, έχω πλήρες σήμα σε σπίτι 110 τετραγωνικά και τα 5ghz τερματίζουν σε κάθε γωνιά του σπιτιού. Επίσης έχει και access point mode και δεν μπλέκεις καθόλου με double Nat κτλπ , δηλαδή δουλεύει απρόβληματιστα. Το WiFi του H300 το κλείνεις τελείως.

----------


## griniaris

> Καλησπέρα,το μοντεμ που δίνει η vodafone δεν καλύπτει όλο το χώρο.
> Η δεύτερη περίπτωση που αναφέρεις μας καλύπτει απόλυτα...!
> thanks!


Δεν καταλαβα τι εννοεις. 

Αν θελεις μεγαλυτερη καλυψη.... εγω θα αγοραζα ΑΥΤΟ σαν value/money λυση. 

Το να μεταφερεις ιντερνετ αλλου....  χρειαζεται ενα ΑΡ που να μπαινει σε mode client για να παρει το ιντερνετ και να το δωσει καλωδιακα. 
αλλα θα πρεπει να υπαρχει ικανοποιητικο σημα μεταξυ πχ 1ου οροφου και υπογειου.  
Δυσκολο αλλα οχι ακατορθωτο. και σιγουρα πιο ακριβο απο το να παρεις powerline ή να περασεις καλωδια.

----------


## dpa2006

> Δεν καταλαβα τι εννοεις. 
> 
> Αν θελεις μεγαλυτερη καλυψη.... εγω θα αγοραζα ΑΥΤΟ σαν value/money λυση. 
> 
> Το να μεταφερεις ιντερνετ αλλου....  χρειαζεται ενα ΑΡ που να μπαινει σε mode client για να παρει το ιντερνετ και να το δωσει καλωδιακα. 
> αλλα θα πρεπει να υπαρχει ικανοποιητικο σημα μεταξυ πχ 1ου οροφου και υπογειου.  
> Δυσκολο αλλα οχι ακατορθωτο. και σιγουρα πιο ακριβο απο το να παρεις powerline ή να περασεις καλωδια.


καλησπέρα,
τι περισσότερο θα προσφέρει ένα access point?
δεν θα μπορούσα να έχω το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα με router?
powerline δεν σκέφτομαι καθόλου...
απλά έλεγα να επεκτείνω το αδύναμο σήμα από το μόντεμ με ρουτερ και όχι AP.
ευχαριστώ για την πρόταση.
απλά λες να αλλάξω το default modem/router της εταιρείας με κάποιο καλύτερο.
δεν είναι άσχημη ιδέα.

----------


## galotzas

> καλησπέρα,
> τι περισσότερο θα προσφέρει ένα access point?
> δεν θα μπορούσα να έχω το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα με router?
> powerline δεν σκέφτομαι καθόλου...
> απλά έλεγα να επεκτείνω το αδύναμο σήμα από το μόντεμ με ρουτερ και όχι AP.
> ευχαριστώ για την πρόταση.
> απλά λες να αλλάξω το default modem/router της εταιρείας με κάποιο καλύτερο.
> δεν είναι άσχημη ιδέα.


Καλησπερα.
Θα πρεπει να μας πεις ακριβως τι θελεις να κανεις και ποιες οι δυνατοτητες καλωδιου η οχι οποτε να σου πουμε και εμεις καμια ιδεα για να μην αγορασεις λαθος εξοπλισμο. Να σου πω τι εχω κανει εγω.

1οσ οροφος με τον ας πουμε εξοπλισμο της vodafone. 90 τετραγωνικα τα καλυπτω με ενα ΑΡ. Ισογειο ειναι ο θειος μου. Εχω ενα extender https://www.skroutz.gr/s/6907731/TP-LINK-RE210-v1.html το οποιο το εχω βαλει στο ισογειο και παινει ασυρματα απο το επανω ΑΡ και διινει κατω ασυρματα ΚΑΙ ενσυρματα καθως εχει μια θυρα gigabit. Οι αναγκες του κατω ειναι ενα pc οποτε μια θυρα φτανει. Αν ηθελε παραπανω επαιρνε ενα gigabit switch με 12 ευρω και τελος. 

Μπορει στην δικη σου περιπτωση τον 1ο οροφο με το ισογειο να τα δικτυωσεις με καλωδιο και οχι ασυρματα οπως εγω (παλιοτερα το ειχα και εγω με καλωδιο για ποιο γρηγορες ταχυυτητες)  Εκει αγοραζεις ενα Wireless  Router το οποιο το βαζεις σε AP mode μονο. (Προσοχη στην αγορα εξοπλισμου ωστε να το υποστηριζει το ΑΡ mode. Το tplinkl που ειπες στην αρχη το υποστηριζει). Με αυτο τον τροπο οτι ταχυτητες εχεις πανω θα εχεις και κατω, Εμενα στην πρωτη περιπτωση φτανουν κατω περιπου 15-20 και στο τερμα του κηπου 10-15. Εμενα με φτανουν.

----------

